# Gurka Black Dragon Event at Absolute Tobacco Katy



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to say this is a great cigar. I arrived to Absolute Tobacco at around 5:30 on August 2nd, 2007 for the premiere of the Gurka Black Dragon. This Cigar is simply great. What amazes me is the easy draw on such a large cigar. The Black Dragon will be a special occasion cigar for years to come. If you have a special gift you want to give to someone this is the cigar to give.



Robert of Absolute Tobacco hosted the event with great food, drinks, and even had the cool Gurka Rep there greeting people with free cigars. Who hands out such a nice cigar? People that believe in what they make. Word is going to spread fast on this one. Black Dragons are great.

They had a killer deal going if you bought a box of any Gurka Cigars and you would recieve:
Baseball Cap
Tin of 5 more Gurka Cigars
Metal Wall Gurka Sign
1 More Gurka Cigar



Thanks again to Robert and Gurka for the great event and for being such wonderful host.

Check out the "Great Wall of Gurka"


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Daniel,
That looks like an incredible cigar! So what is the deal with it? Is it different from the release that came out a year or so ago in the $100,000.00 bone humidor? I am thinking that the Gurkha name will definitely sell this cigar, especially if people think it is worth the $$. What are your thoughts? Just asking...

BTW, you certainly have been getting around to some awesome events lately 

CD


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

I was there from about 3-5pm... I thought it was a great first event for Absolute. It is sure fun having a great B&M around here!


----------

